# Leaf Town 2013



## Kit Clement (Sep 24, 2013)

We're back.

CubingUSA website 
WCA Competition Page
Facebook Event

Date: Saturday, October 12, 2012
Where: Angell Hall Auditorium D, Ann Arbor, MI
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 6x6, BLD, OH, Clock, Pyra, Sq1

FAQ:

*Why no 5x5?*
Like all of our competitions, a part of the input for our events comes from what members of Cubing Club at the University of Michigan want. Not too surprisingly, this resulted in a very similar event list to Tree Town. Hopefully we can look to vary our events more next time.

*Why so late on the announcement?*
I put in the request for this room as early as late August, but because it is the beginning of the semester for Michigan, course requests had to be handled before club requests. As a result, it took a very long time for the venue to be confirmed. Hopefully this won't affect your ability to come out to this competition.

*How will cut-offs work?*
This competition will feature no hard cutoffs. Soft cutoffs are listed on the website, but _please note that these are only estimations, and are subject to change based on registration._

*Leaf Town?*
Because Tree Town Fall 2013 just didn't sound nearly as cool.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 24, 2013)

I was hoping the venue didn't fall through. See you there!


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2013)

...


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 24, 2013)

Aww, I can't go… sucks


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 24, 2013)

Aww. I moved  Working on my own comp.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice name. Gonna make a "Blizzard Town" in winter?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel like that's too foreboding - then there will _actually_ be a blizzard and nobody will come.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I feel like that's too foreboding - then there will _actually_ be a blizzard and nobody will come.



Blizzards are awesome!


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I feel like that's too foreboding - then there will _actually_ be a blizzard and nobody will come.



I would still come... even if I have to walk.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 25, 2013)

Most likely not going to make it because it's on Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 25, 2013)

Ann Arbor bizzards: 5 inches of snow on the ground max
It's the roads and trying to walk/drive on ice that's bad. Every year I actually walk differently after winter because I got used to walking on ice without slipping 



Sa967St said:


> Most likely not going to make it because it's on Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. Hopefully next time.



NOOOOOoooooo 

what about my cube?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> NOOOOOoooooo
> 
> what about my cube?



You'll just have to come to BOW then!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay another comp! Definitely will be there


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 25, 2013)

My parents said i have a good chance of going to this... if i can get a ride from columbus. Does anyone think that they'd be able to pick me up and take me? I would be forever grateful.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll obviously be there...


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kit, I seriously love you. A comp 45 minutes away every 3 months, this is heaven, even though there is no feet/MBLD/mega (hint: megaminx is a good idea!).

EDIT: Ooooooh, 11th comp on 10/12/13, put the 11 in between 10 and 12. And I'm tempted to do clock for fun again, maybe I'll add the evnt there if possible. And can I borrow a 6x6, I NEED to do a freakin' official average, stupid explosions...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Kit, I seriously live you.



Interesting. I only have the ability to live myself.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Interesting. I only have the ability to live myself.



You must not be an INSANEcuber then.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You must not be an INSANEcuber then.


 
I lol'd.

Fixed.

EDIT:

This comp is important for me to beat my New Years goals, my last chance!

Alright, here are my goals:

Timers: They work.

2x2: Sub-2.60 Average. No joke, bro. Sub 1.75 Single, not too hard I hope. I'm calling it, there's gonna be a lolscramble this comp.

3x3: Sub 10.83 Average, yeah buddy. Sub 8.99 Single.

4x4: Sub 53 Average, Sub 40 Single, gotta mod my v5.

6x6: Sub-4:15 Single, do an average.

OH: Sub-21.5 Average, Sub-17 Single.

BLD: Sub-2 babbbyyyy.

Pyraminx: Sub-5.92 Average, Sub 4 Single (again, might not happen unless lolscramble)

Square-1: Sub-30 Average, Sub-27.5 Single.

Clock: Don't laugh at the event (That's what you get for making fun of feet, Kit).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 25, 2013)

Ohhh Kit, how are you? I'll be there. Ashley has something scheduled with her coworkers that day that I'm supposed to attend, but I think we all know what takes precedence


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 25, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Ohhh Kit, how are you? I'll be there. Ashley has something scheduled with her coworkers that day that I'm supposed to attend, but I think we all know what takes precedence



Clearly free dinner takes precedence. But you probably forgot about that for the fourth time.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it - Megabus has a direct route to Ann Arbor from here for only $14. From that point, I just need to find a place to stay on Friday.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone selling a 54.6 fangshi? or want to trade for 57mm fangshi caps (right now they have these stickers that feel like smooth tiles but I can resticker with dayan stickers if you want)?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 25, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Clearly free dinner takes precedence.



QFT!



Kit Clement said:


> But you probably forgot about that for the fourth time.



QFT AGAIN!

So said dinner on Saturday w/coworkers got moved to Friday night! It's perfect because it'll take place at 6 or 6:30. I won't be able to get to DeLine's house until 12:30 or so anyway (Because he'll be working), and it's a 4ish hour drive up there. i figure by the time I finish eating, I can leave for Michigan without having to stay into the late hours of the night and pretend I'm still having fun


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 26, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> I won't be able to get to DeLine's house until 12:30 or so anyway



That's Mr. DeLine to you!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 26, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> That's Mr. DeLine to you!



That's the last straw! I'm bringing a razor with me this time. Say goodbye, Sampson.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Sep 27, 2013)

Yay I'm gonna be there. Not gonna make the cutoffs for 4x4 and OH though...


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 28, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Yay I'm gonna be there. Not gonna make the cutoffs for 4x4 and OH though...



With how late this competition was announced and assuming registration stays low as a result, we'll likely loosen the cutoffs for most events. No guarantees until the days before the competition though.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Sep 29, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> With how late this competition was announced and assuming registration stays low as a result, we'll likely loosen the cutoffs for most events. No guarantees until the days before the competition though.



Well that's good I was really hoping to get an official oh average-I didn't make the cutoff last time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any tentative rounds? Maybe 3x3 or 2x2?


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone have a shengshou 6x6 that they would be willing to sell?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess I'll post my goals:

2x2: sub comp pb (4.8)
3x3: sub 14 average (should be easy) and sub 10 single. Let's do it.
4x4: Sub 1:02 and sub 1 single
6x6: sub 4
OH: sub 40
Pyra: sub 12


----------



## Mikel (Sep 30, 2013)

Any tentative event removals? Maybe 3x3 or 2x2?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone selling a 2x2 (preferably wittwo or dayan)? post price too


and my goals: 
2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 14 average
4x4: sub 1:15 average
6x6: sub 5
OH: sub 25 average
clock: sub 15 average
pyraminx: sub 10 average

EDIT: and a cheap 3x3 that's good? preferably white?


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 1, 2013)

My goals:
3x3-sub 23 avg, sub 20 single.
4x4-do avg. not gonna happen unless there's a change though.
2x2-sub 5.5 avg, sub 4 single
OH-do avg. if so, sub 47 avg.
Pyraminx- sub 8 single, sub 12 avg.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 2, 2013)

Registration closes in 1 week! Hope to see more people register by then, the venue I've booked can definitely handle more than double our current registration.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 3, 2013)

When will the schedule be announced?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 4, 2013)

When registration closes. Don't want to release anything yet because there's a good chance we add in rounds. First event will be at about 9am if that's your concern, and it will likely be a side event.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Any tentative event removals? Maybe 3x3 or 2x2?



I second this motion!


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 4, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> When registration closes. Don't want to release anything yet because there's a good chance we add in rounds. First event will be at about 9am if that's your concern, and it will likely be a side event.



Thanks!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 4, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> I second this motion!



Your opinion doesn't count...


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out why Evan Liu is signed up for this... o___O


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 5, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Evan Liu is signed up for this... o___O



Probably because he's planning on going. I know that's why I'm signed up.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think I can make it now :/

Can you take me off the registration list? Thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 6, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I don't think I can make it now :/
> 
> Can you take me off the registration list? Thanks.



Sorry to hear that Ryan, but I will take you off.


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 6, 2013)

KIT! It wuz awesome meeting you at worlds and I'm sorry I won't be able to go to yur comp! But I hope to see you again in the near future at something cubingwonderful


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a SS pyraminx they'd be willing to sell or trade?


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> KIT! It wuz awesome meeting you at worlds and I'm sorry I won't be able to go to yur comp! But I hope to see you again in the near future at something cubingwonderful



I saw you posted in the thread, so I hoped you would fly out to Michigan! Oh well.




iEnjoyCubing said:


> I don't think I can make it now :/
> 
> Can you take me off the registration list? Thanks.



 Come on, we are going for WR clock podium here, you have to come!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I saw you posted in the thread, so I hoped you would fly out to Michigan! Oh well.



Yeah, c'mon Dave, why aren't you flying out here?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a band competition this day. SO UPSET.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 8, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I have a band competition this day. SO UPSET.



I moved to Kansas City. More upset.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Come on, we are going for WR clock podium here, you have to come!



Unless anyone is willing to drive through Cleveland to pick me up I don't think it's gonna happen 

Don't worry, we will get it at Carnegie Mellon, especially if you guys end up making it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2013)

Remember: Registration closes at 6PM EST tomorrow, so just a bit more than a day left to register! Make sure you register if you want to compete in Clock, 6x6, Pyra, and Sq1 and save money on your registration fees.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 8, 2013)

so like someone wanna fly me there?


----------



## KingTim96 (Oct 8, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I have a band competition this day. SO UPSET.



that's kinda funny cause I have a bad competition this day as well and that's why I can't come.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2013)

My goal for this competition is to get a BLD success on the first solve. I am currently on a 7-DNF official streak in BLD and I would like to break that. 



Rubiks560 said:


> so like someone wanna fly me there?



If you drive to Iowa, I'll drive you to Michigan.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Are we going to be having the same 3x3 finals format? And will it still be top 6 and bottom 6 and top 6 are individual?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> so like someone wanna fly me there?



If I could fly, I totally would.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> so like someone wanna fly me there?



Mikel is picking me up from a southern suburb of Chicago.
You should do the same; bus it or amtrak it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Mikel is picking me up from a southern suburb of Chicago.
> You should do the same; bus it or amtrak it.



He's a lost cause. I told him he could bus to Indy and I'd take him to MI, or he could bus to ann arbor and I'm sure somebody from MI would pick him up (Kit, DeLine, etc). He just doesn't truly want this


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Are we going to be having the same 3x3 finals format? And will it still be top 6 and bottom 6 and top 6 are individual?



Time permitting, I'd like to do this. Not going to commit to it though.

Also, bottom six went up individually at Tree Town too, that's why we moved the top six away so they couldn't see all of the solves individually and possibly read good/bad scrambles.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody going to be selling a dayan 2x2 there?

Brechon: You getting scared to lose in 2x2?! You haven't signed up!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Anybody going to be selling a dayan 2x2 there?
> 
> Brechon: You getting scared to lose in 2x2?! You haven't signed up!



He's not coming because he knows you will beat him!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2013)

Still wish I could go. But busy busy.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> busy busy



First Yau spells amazing weird, and now you're spelling "not dedicated" weird. What's up with you guys?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2013)

Girl > cubing.
Also, work.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Girl > cubing.
> Also, work.



Traitor!!

Just kidding. Never had a gf.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Girl > cubing.
> Also, work.



Since when did you have a girl or a job? I'm guessing you got the job to pay for the girl?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2013)

she isn't my girlfriend. Just her birthday this weekend.
Also, been doing photography jobs for a few months now


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> she isn't my girlfriend. Just her birthday this weekend.
> Also, been doing photography jobs for a few months now



Is she the one that was judging at cubetcha? I couldn't figure out who she was.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nobody could. Haha.
She was just a friend that was helping judge.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2013)

Heats and schedule announced. 



http://koii.cubingusa.com/leaftown2013/schedule.php


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2013)

Mikel said:


> My goal for this competition is to get a BLD success on the first solve. I am currently on a 7-DNF official streak in BLD and I would like to break that.



Surely you're also shooting for second place? Only problem is that you'll probably have to come in second to Evan; it seems like I pretty much can't solve a 3x3x3 BLD in less than 2 minutes anymore.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 12, 2013)

Just to remove any suspense... First two clock solves were both stupid DNFs, therefore didn't even make cutoff.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Just to remove any suspense... First two clock solves were both stupid DNFs, therefore didn't even make cutoff.



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a great comp! Thanks kit for a VERY well organized and ahead of schedule competition.

Sooo happy about 2.49 2x2 average and 1.69 single, 38 4x4 single and 48 average, and 10.04 3x3 average!

EDIT: You may be laughing now, just wait a few years and maybe ill be taller


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 13, 2013)

Great comp, one of the few I've been to that gets ahead of schedule! Well run by Kit and his judging team! 




Coolster01 said:


> You may be laughing now, just wait a few years and maybe ill be taller



Dunno dude. You're mom's kinda on the shorter side...might not happen


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 13, 2013)

AJ Blair said:


> Dunno dude. You're mom's kinda on the shorter side...might not happen



My brother's 16 and 5'11, I'm not saying I'll be taller, just not half the height of Brandon lololololol


----------



## ottozing (Oct 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 2.49 2x2 average



booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 13, 2013)

Results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LeafTown2013


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad everyone seemed to have a good time yesterday, it was a blast to run, and running over an hour ahead of schedule always helps! I don't really have DYKs for this competition, but here are two of my favorite stories from the comp yesterday:

1. Anthony sees Lauren finishing her second 3x3 OH solve as he's walking by, and he says "Wow, you might beat me with that time!" Lauren thought he was totally being sarcastic as she got a 3:17, and replied "Yeah, suuure." Anthony then asks, "So how long have you been doing blind?"

2. Just another reason why Pro Timers are the devil: Yuxuan's little brother competed in Pyraminx, and he didn't start the timer correctly on his second solve. His fifth solve, he tried to stop the timer, but it Pro Timer'd and the time kept running. He suddenly looked really disappointed, and the judge told him, "You can still stop the timer!" But he responded "No, that's okay..." as he didn't care about his time if it were that bad, and just walked away with the timer still running. If he had a Gen2 timer, he would have had an average in Pyraminx, but now we might have scarred this future cuber for life with Pro Timers. (But probably not, I just think he only cared about getting a really good single and didn't understand how averages worked.)

Bonus Pro Timers are dumb story: Mike dropping his 6x6 at the same table as mine caused my timer to reset. Now I have to get a 6x6 mean elsewhere.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 14, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Now I have to get a 6x6 mean elsewhere.



6x6 Town 2013!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 14, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> 2. Just another reason why Pro Timers are the devil: Yuxuan's little brother competed in Pyraminx, and he didn't start the timer correctly on his second solve. His fifth solve, he tried to stop the timer, but it Pro Timer'd and the time kept running. He suddenly looked really disappointed, and the judge told him, "You can still stop the timer!" But he responded "No, that's okay..." as he didn't care about his time if it were that bad, and just walked away with the timer still running. If he had a Gen2 timer, he would have had an average in Pyraminx, but now we might have scarred this future cuber for life with Pro Timers.



^ this ^

I don't think he even realized he got a DNF average. I'll continue trying to teach him 3x3 and wait until he's faster at 2x2 before letting him compete in it (he somehow figured out 2x2 without knowing how to do 3x3 and I can't figure out what he's doing to solve the 2x2, I might make a video of him doing a 2x2 average or something). 
If there's a comp with pyra, he's probably going to compete if I'm also competing. I even told him before the comp multiple times "you need to stop the timer correctly and do anything you can to stop the timer if it doesn't stop the first time because you're going to get a pro timer and the timer isn't going to stop when you stop it like that" but he still didn't listen :fp _anyway_ as I'm typing this, he's repeatedly hitting me and asking when the next comp is going to be


Other DYK's:

Everyone thought my brother was cute?
I _still_ can't get what I normally average at home in comp? (average sub 13 at home, couldn't sub 16 average in comp)
Evan (I think) was right next to me and we stopped the timer at the exact same time but I looked over and saw he got a 38.78 while I got a 1:0x.xx?
Qualifying for the final rounds were the easiest in probably 2 years around the area? (and I still failed qualifying for 2x2 finals because I'm 2 sec slower in comp than at home)
I think someone decided they wanted to become a teacher after seeing my brother compete?
I would've podiumed or gotten first in OH if I got what I normally averaged at home?
Kit's clock average was crazy? 
3x3 finals was really stressful?


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Why? You're still 22nd in the world.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 14, 2013)

DYK...

Kit ran another great competition?
I finally did well at 3x3 BLD with a 1:02.86 single?
I won 3x3 BLD for the first time?
I got my first official 6x6 mo3?
On one of my 6x6 solves, my judge went to pick up the box for me to start inspection. He then withdrew and said, "Wait I forgot that you pick up the box when doing it blindfolded. I replied saying, "I will gladly do 6x6 blindfolded, but I don't think I should waste Kit's time. "?
Mike finally got a sub-20 3x3 average with 19.84!?
James LaChance did pretty good at 2x2 with a 3.58 average!?
I did the first solve in the finals and I got a 21.93?
Kids these days are getting too fast!?
Apparently I am a WCA statistorian?
We could tell how well the UMich football team was doing by hearing various jeers or groans coming from the bars?
I'm not that much taller than Rami Sbahi  ?


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 14, 2013)

DYK...

My hands were an absolute disaster from my skin disease?


Spoiler











I got my first sub-10 in comp ever with beat up hands?
My stackmat timer went missing for four hours because someone took it then left it after they left for the day?
Even with two rounds of square-1, Neither Nathan nor I could come even close to what we actually average?
My mom was sad that Anthony Brooks had no hair?
She also was the one who started laughing when Brandon Mikel and Rami Sbahi were standing next to each other during the awards ceremony?
Kit's kinda fast at clock?
Kit's so fast at clock that real clocks stand still? That's why we were an hour ahead of schedule at one point.
Kids these days are getting too fast!?
You can only see Nathan's Gans III if you do the Gans Dance first?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 14, 2013)

AJ Blair said:


> DYK...
> 
> My hands were an absolute disaster from my skin disease?
> 
> ...



Ouch! So amazing that you could pull off a sub-10 single like that.

DYK...

...after having terrible clock averages in comp as of late, I decided to loosen the screws and only tape it on one side?
...that doing that apparently works?
...my judging staff is awesome?
...my two best clock averages ever were done when I had all of my friends as judges? (more comfortable, not cheating of course)
...getting an hour ahead of schedule is awesome?
...my wrist hurt terribly right now?
...that they hurt not because of cubing, but because of carrying all the tables into the venue at 8am?
...parking in Ann Arbor sucks?
...I'm definitely going to try to keep it at the venue we had for Tree Town from now on since parking is much, much easier to get?
...it doesn't hurt (literally) that the Tree Town venue had tables set up for free?
...seriously, everyone thought that Yuxuan's brother was cute?
...Jimmy John's was filled with about 90% cubers at lunch time?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Why? You're still 22nd in the world.



I don't like when people are as fast as me or faster than me at 2x2  Nice average though


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2013)

My turn! DYK...



Mikel said:


> Mike finally got a sub-20 3x3 average with 19.84!?


And this average crushed me by 4 seconds in 3x3 round 1 



Mikel said:


> James LaChance did pretty good at 2x2 with a 3.58 average!?


I knew John was scared, he'd caught wind about how well I was doing at home! $5 says he's off learning EG-1 because he knows he won't be able to keep up here soon 



Mikel said:


> Apparently I am a WCA statistorian?


You can only say "apparently" when you didn't know. Using your BLD Memo skillz to repeatedly learn all WCA stats kind of takes away the fact from you not knowing 



Kit Clement said:


> ...my judging staff is awesome?


Well yeah, who wouldn't sit in a chair all day and get paid for it?! I do it at Nats/World for free!



Kit Clement said:


> ...my two best clock averages ever were done when I had all of my friends as judges? (more comfortable, not cheating of course)


SKETCHY



Kit Clement said:


> ...getting an hour ahead of schedule is awesome?
> ...parking in Ann Arbor sucks?
> ...I'm definitely going to try to keep it at the venue we had for Tree Town from now on since parking is much, much easier to get?


What are you talking about? Ryan and I parked right outside the venue 

The rest of my list:
Ryan and I somehow ended up behind Anthony, and he's apparently that speed limits increase outside of cities
I completely botched round 1 of 2x2 and 3x3 (5.23 average 2x2, 23.9 average 3x3)
Mike Hughey beat me in 3x3!
The Hughey girls know to save dessert for last but tried to pull a quick one and get dessert first
Chester (wasn't at this competition) received a text message from Ilkyoo reading something like "You are the sunshine in my life, I love you!"
Mike's apparently not intimidating enough
So his daughters are going to instead pay somebody to clean a shotgun on the porch when they bring guys over
So Mike suggests bringing me over
Little do the girls know I'll be bouncer status anyway if they decide they want to hang out with boys
Kit is holding my 2x2 hostage to ensure I'll be at Hillsdale

Last, but not least:
Kit was supposed to pay for my dinner (he lost a bet), yet again, he weaseled out of it. He decided to get to the restaurant late knowing I'm fat and can't wait to eat!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 14, 2013)

All of you fast clock solvers need to come to Carnegie Mellon so we can have the most intense clock competition ever.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 14, 2013)

can i get the 4th scramble for the 1st round of 3x3?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 14, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> can i get the 4th scramble for the 1st round of 3x3?



Maize/Blue: D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' R B' D' R2 U R F L' R B U
Green/Orange: F' D2 B D' B2 R' F2 B R B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 B R2


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> All of you fast clock solvers need to come to Carnegie Mellon so we can have the most intense clock competition ever.



Says the guy that bailed on the competition that was 2 hours closer than CMU.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 14, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Says the guy that bailed on the competition that was 2 hours closer than CMU.



Although I would have loved to, attending class takes priority.

crazy right


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Although I would have loved to, attending class takes priority.
> 
> crazy right



More than crazy. Class on Saturday? I think you school wrong.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 14, 2013)

so i tried it again to reconstruct it and i got a 7.58 my first try

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' R B' D' R2 U R F L' R B U

Solution: (Z2) R2 U2 F U' R B' R2 //Cross 7/7
U' R U R2' U' R // F2L1 6/13 
y' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L2 7/20 
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L3 8/28
U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R //F2L4 8/36 
U' l' U' M U' L U R' F R // OLL+PLL Skip 10/46

46 turns/ 8.63 s = 5.33 TPS


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 14, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> More than crazy. Class on Saturday? I think you school wrong.



The way transport worked out, I would've missed Friday, one of which was an exam...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The way transport worked out, I would've missed Friday, one of which was an exam...



Tsk tsk, should have asked for a ride and I would have taken you up w/me Friday night.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 14, 2013)

AJ Blair said:


> DYK...
> 
> My hands were an absolute disaster from my skin disease?
> 
> ...



Is that molluscum contagiosm? I had that in Summer of 2012, I hope it isn't spreading through cubing! That's why I clean my cubes after every comp


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Is that molluscum contagiosm? I had that in Summer of 2012, I hope it isn't spreading through cubing! That's why I clean my cubes after every comp



I suffer from a skin disease called Epidermolysis Bullosa Simplex. It basically just means that the connections between my layers of skin are incredibly weak and break easily from friction and allow liquid to seep through creating blisters from common tasks like walking and writing. I was born with it and I just have to learn to live with it. Cubing does cause a lot of blistering for me, but I love cubing too much to give it up.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Tsk tsk, should have asked for a ride and I would have taken you up w/me Friday night.



I'm in Cleveland now and Jim didn't go.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 15, 2013)

Totally forgot about that


----------



## steven123505 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, first noob-ish question...where do I get the scrambles used in the comp?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 17, 2013)

steven123505 said:


> Ok, first noob-ish question...where do I get the scrambles used in the comp?



Kit, can you upload a link for the scrambles? I kind of want to know what I could've gotten for OH, 3x3, and 2x2 if I didn't fail so much.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Kit, can you upload a link for the scrambles? I kind of want to know what I could've gotten for OH, 3x3, and 2x2 if I didn't fail so much.



I don't have the pdfs (yet) but will post them as soon as I get my hands on them.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I don't have the pdfs (yet) but will post them as soon as I get my hands on them.



Sweet! Time to see how stupid my under pressure solutions were for 2x2...


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 17, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fjct6qefb585ct2/d_EHhOIz-I

3x3 Round 1 Group A: Maize/Blue Heats
3x3 Round 1 Group B: Orange/Green Heats
Rubik's Cube Extra: Unused
2x2 Round 1 Group A: The real Round 1
2x2 Round 1 Group B: The real Round 2
2x2 Round 2: The real Round 3
4x4 Group A: Maize/Blue Heats
4x4 Group B: Orange Heat
Clock Group A: Used
Clock Group B: Unused
Sq1 Group A: Round 1
Sq1 Group B: Round 2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh.

Those 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> Those 2x2 scrambles.



Do you regret not coming now?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah...just a bit.


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah...just a bit.



Alright I'm sorry but I have to ask.. What did you get on them? (Because I KNOW you tried them )


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't time then actually. Just looked at solutions.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I didn't time then actually. Just looked at solutions.



If you didn't go to this comp you don't belong in this thread, if you would kindly see your way to the exit...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr Olson, as your bodyguard, I must advise you that I need to escort you out of this thread. We have intelligence stating that others do not welcome you here and I must keep you safe.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

FIGHT ME ABOUT IT


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Kit

Rage: got a sub 13 ao5 on the first round 3x3 scrambles 



FatBoyXPC said:


> Mr Olson, as your bodyguard, I must advise you that I need to escort you out of this thread. We have intelligence stating that others do not welcome you here and I must keep you safe.



As of today, you are now officially Chris' bodyguard at all competitions and threads.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> As of today, you are now officially Chris' bodyguard at all competitions and threads.



Today? You're a bit late. This has been official since his 2.08 WR. He about lost it when Sameer took the WR, but due to a technicality in wording he kept it. I'm his bodyguard until he loses his WR and does not beat his WR the next time he competes. Pretty sure though that 1.71 is untouchable by all but 5 people max (currently).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

Untouchable?  Cameron, Ray, and myself are capable of beating it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Who's Ray?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2013)

Whoops, I forgot the word "but".


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> Who's Ray?



He's kinda underground. Don't know if he is even on the forums.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> FIGHT ME ABOUT IT



Lets do this!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Lets do this!



Last time we were outside and I tried to get you to fight me, all you would do is threaten to throw a table at me. I see how it is, you gotta fight a kid 1/3 your size. Just know I'll be stepping up in the ring for Mr. Olson


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Last time we were outside and I tried to get you to fight me, all you would do is threaten to throw a table at me. I see how it is, you gotta fight a kid 1/3 your size. Just know I'll be stepping up in the ring for Mr. Olson



Why don't you bring your wee little friend with you to Hillsdale Fall 2013 and I'll gladly throw tables at both of you...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2013)

It's on.


----------

